# A 4 letter word beginning with 'F' (FACTA)



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

The first IRS Newsletter for 2015 is the announcement that the web site for the International Data Exchange Service (IDES) is open for enrollment. Financial institutions and host country tax authorities will use IDES to send their information reports on financial accounts held by U.S. persons to the IRS under the Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA).

https://www.ides-support.com/

It has begun.

(I know 5 letters)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

With luck the North Koreans will have some time on their hands and maybe could have a look at this site...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, 5 letters - but it's FATCA, not FACTA. Think "fatcat" and then just drop the final t.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

Ups, you're right. That's what happens when I post at 06:30 am.


----------

